# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  From survey to pivot table!

## Cambuursterhoek1

Hi there,

I did a survey for a sportsproject. Now that I got the data I want to put it in a pivot table. But I can't get things to work properly.


The survey is spread over 3 area's (Friesland, Groningen, Overijssel). From there I asked them a couple of questions (Row B - K) with a couple of questions were they had to answer on a scale of 5.

Could anyone help me with this?

Kinds Regards,
Choek1

----------


## Olly

What does your required output look like? Mock it up, to show what you're trying to achieve.

----------


## Cambuursterhoek1

> What does your required output look like? Mock it up, to show what you're trying to achieve.



Thats part of the problem. Im not sure yet. What I do know is that I want the area's seperated first (Groningen/Friesland/Overijssel). From there on I want to show the data depending on wich filters the user has selected.

There are also a few questions that has 5 preformed answers (like ' very bad, bad, neutral, good, very good). Those questions I want to know how much an answer has been chosen.

For example

Groningen > Januari > Bedrijfskunde > Voltijd > Stelling 1: Mee oneens           0


Its hard to explain. At the end im open for anything that looks good and workable.

Regards

----------


## Olly

You need to try to explain. As it stands, I have absolutely no idea what "good and workable" looks like.

----------

